# Any Experience with the NEW phoenix gold??!?



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyone try their new amps? Have any dealings wit the new company? Am a fan of old, wonderin about the new!!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

There's a few reviews on them at Phoenix Gold Phorum • Index page


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

So is this sayin the comeback and new company are just slow or not gonna happen? I had hopes, but they are slowly dying.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

They are out and running. Know a bunch of shop owners that are loving the new line up!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Alas, I've not heard or used any of the new ranges, but I would feel confident in buying their products.

I attended their UK training session and have to say it was a breath of fresh air.

Products looked and felt good, they have the same passion they always had and their new business model should help protect their dealers and customers from the internet box whores.

They're now owned by AAMP, who own Stinger and were major competitors before PG released amps back in the day, so the two guys doing the presentation had crossed swords in the past but now were both singing from the same hymn sheet with gusto. 

I wish my boss would stock them.


----------



## dropbtm (May 23, 2011)

I work at a shop and we used to be a big PG dealer. After things changed we dropped the line and brought it Audison. I am now a huge Audison fan but we still have plenty of vehicles out there with PG in them. AAMP had been trying to get us back as a PG dealer so they sent me a TI1600.5 to try out. The car we put it in already has a Audison LRX 5.1 in it and sounds amazing. We swapped the amp into the car and all of that great warm sound went away. Tuned and tweaked it and it just wasnt even close. The car didnt even make it out of our shop to roadtest. I feel they still have plenty of room for improvement to get back to the glorious days of the MS amps. Just my 2cents


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Shame^

This shop?
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...sg=AFQjCNElI4a22I7OtrxXwma5x5Tsku3hOw&cad=rja

The thread was never up-dated, what was the amp like after tuning?

Here's a related thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/industry-shop-talk/119326-phoenix-gold-making-comeback.html


----------



## dropbtm (May 23, 2011)

Not sure if that was with our shop or not. I am not a member of the Phoenix Forum so I couldnt see where he was from. Our set up is a bit different then described but be he may not know all the ins and outs of our vehicle. We played with the gains and settings but there just was no comparison as far as the sound quality goes. That was just one vehicle that we put it in, cant say that the line is good or bad. Its just what we could hear.........


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Could be coincidence then, joined the forum and the guy doesn't list his location, nor has he posted anything much other than the slagging off the amp-
Joined: Tue Mar 29, 2011 3:35 am
Last visited: Mon Apr 16, 2012 1:02 am
Total posts: 22


----------



## Morgan West (Jan 28, 2012)

PG is going strong, we have built some very good momentum in terms of product and sales. 

Our focus is on quality and the mid to upper end of the market. In fact, we just released our Elite line of amplifiers 

Eric D the resident amp guru at Phoenix Phorum's review link is below. He is picky and fairly unbiased when it comes to breaking down amplifiers. 

Phoenix Gold Elite

We have brought in Ken Wiseman (formerly of Hertz/Audison) to drive our sales team. We also just teamed up with ICE Dealer Buying group for the USA market. 

As for the comments about Ti1600.5, this is our go to amplifier for various show cars. I have personally listened to this amplifier in several vehicles and was involved in the design process. There are zero sound quality issues with this amp. The amplifier has excellent clarity and headroom. Audison also makes a great product, sometimes sound quality is subjective, so lets just leave it at that.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Good to see Morgan on here, I attended his UK training session and was very impressed with his and Sergio's presentations. Their passion for the brand along with PGs commitment to their dealers and customers will see PG rise from the ashes and soar back to the top-I genuinely haven't had a better sales/training presentation in years and really wish my HO would take the brand on-unfortunately most of our business is online and HO decided we had enough brands as is

Honestly guys, PG are commited to getting back to the top and I was left in no doubt that they will soon be there; the products are well designed and thought out, the support for dealers looks great and Morgan and Sergio's integrity is unquestionable.

Good luck to PG and their team!


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

This is so funny. That "warm" feeling (usually associated with tube amps) is usually associated with distortion. Solid state amps, inherently more accurate and distortion-free, don't have that "warm" sound that tube amps have. Is audison purposely adding distortion to make their amps sound tube-like?


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

It's annoying how they only rate the monoblocks and 5ch sub channel at 2 and 1 ohm. Took a page from Massive Audio it seems.

Btw, that 5 channel TI1600.5 is enormous for 1) a 5 channel, 2) a Class D


----------



## Renegadesoundwave (Apr 9, 2012)

lets hope so... By God they use to be good. Then so was , Soundstream etc. Now look at the junk they sell


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

its_bacon12 said:


> Btw, that 5 channel TI1600.5 is enormous for 1) a 5 channel, 2) a Class D


It's only digital on the sub stage, the 4ch is A/B


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

The Baron Groog said:


> It's only digital on the sub stage, the 4ch is A/B


Got me there.

That SD1300.5 looks pretty sweet.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

The Baron Groog said:


> It's only digital on the sub stage, the 4ch is A/B


Digital, eh?


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry "class D"


----------

